# Custom repairs



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 30, 2008)

Thought I would share this with everyone.  I picked up this 1943 Waterman the other day with a transclucent end that had fallen apart from age.  Dawn (The PR -Princess) made me the new amber block and she hit the color dead on the money.

The amber blank was rough cut and turned between centers on my metal lathe and finished off with a tenon to slip into the freshly trimmed pen body.  This allowed me to use the center hole in the amber blank to perfectly line up the pen on my wood lathe. I  then turned the new post end to match and hand sanded to make the transition perfect.  I am very happy with how this one came out.

So here is a little new pen turning blended with the old to bring one back to life.  One more fountain pen for my personal collection.  This one sports a 14k nib and cost me $20.00 shipped.

This is a style that I think will find it's way into a kit pen one of these days, I really like the look of this.

before:






after:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice match and nice repair.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great job Lee . A fine old pen back from the dead , looks great .


----------



## joeatact (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Repair and saving the life of a old pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice work Lee!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys...  The nice thing about having lot's of tools is the ability to fix stuff!  LOL


----------



## marcruby (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow!  Nice job by both the princess and you.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 1, 2008)

Don`t you love it when a plan comes together.......You both did an excellent job.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 1, 2008)

Exactly, Dawn did a great job with the color on the PR.  I have a really nice casting tank (that I hardly ever use!) but I do not have the tints or the talent to create the exact color.  She also made me a transcluent red that is very dark, I might have another pen on the way to me for repair.  I might use the red on that one just to see how it comes out.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice repair job, beautiful blending


----------



## DKF (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job......


----------



## desertyellow (Oct 13, 2008)

Great save.
Amazing team work.
This is where this consortium of talent shine at its best.


----------



## Mather323 (Oct 20, 2008)

Great job!


----------

